# High Island 03-05/06-05



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Saturday 03-05-05

Me and the wife got to the beach a little after daylight. Wind was light out of the east with heavy cloud cover. Jumped out to get things ready for a day of fishing. That was when I was almost knocked down by the bugs. I knew they were going to be bad, but you could not even blink your eyes without catching one. Fought them and caught a few whitting. Got them paddled out, and waited. Had rods out from eight until ten with nothing. This was looking like a slow day. Oscar and his family showed up and the fish started hitting.
Albert with a bull red









Oscar had brought the fish with him, the tide had also started to come in. The action was steady with everyone catching fish.

Dolphingirl with one of her many bull reds of the day









Jolly Roger hooked up 









Jolly Roger with bull red









The big bull reds(40"+) were hitting fresh whitting, Normal bull reds were hitting anything fresh, mostly crab or jumbo shrimp. I paddled all my baits out, it was calm making it easy and faster for me. Oscar was casting his baits and caught just as many if not more then I did. And by far the biggest, I am sure he will post a pic of that monster soon.

Here are a few pics in no order

Jolly Roger with a Big Ugly









Dolphingirl with her new reel









Dolphingirl with a bunch of bull reds. Her new reel should have been red, it was on fire.

























Sunday 03-06-05
I got to the beach around seven thirty. Planning on fishing for bull reds out of the kayak. Light rain, little wind and small waves.It was looking good, but that all changed. The fish gods must have been mad at me. I only brought two rods with me, one to fish out of the kayak and a surf rod. I was getting the kayak ready to head offshore when the wind hit me in the face out of the east around 15knts. The rain was also getting worst. I finished rigging the kayak and paddled out into very choppy, very steep, 1/2 second waves. Made my way out about 500 yards and dropped anchor. The waves were building and starting to cap as far as I could see. Wind and waves had gotten so bad the anchor would not stick. Decide to head back and take a nap to see if conditions got any better. Long story short picked up and left around noon with no luck. Glad you decide not to make the drive Oscar.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice pics Ya'll. Glad to see someones out enjoying fishing. Im stuck at work again. I can not wait for tuesday. Go west Go west here i come

Thomas

Ps. How on earth did Dolphin end up with a pink fishing reel. Is that thing custom or is it actually in production


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Awesome report, JR, too bad about Sunday.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Great report as usual.
How does Dolphin Girl like her new reel????
Did you leave it alone???
see ya lou


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Great!*

*Howdy,looks like yall had a great day on the sand!*


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great report as usual and pics.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome! The surf on Saturday looked perfect. Can't wait to get back out there.

Thanks for the report!

ps. What kind of reel did Dolphin Girl get?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like a Jig master with a accuplate frame and side plates.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Dolphingirl's new reel is a Pro Gear 541. She wanted a "girlly" colored reel so I would not reel any fish in on it. The 541 has been discontinued. Changed the side plates and a few other small stuff, then gave it a new model number. The reels are made for offshore fishing. They make reels in lots of different colors, but not a large volume. I looked for six months for a purple reel for her. Big Lou found this one. That is about all I know about them, will have a better ideal of how good they are in a few months.Here is a link to their web site if you want to look at one.

http://progearfishingreels.com/components.htm


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I thought you had gone for one of those Avets, TJ. Cool pics. Just picked Bay Gal up a nice 6/0 rod and reel on eBay ... she can't wait for warmer weather to bring the toothy critters in.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Man I knew i should have hit the beach in stead of going up to my buddies deer lease for a weekend of drinking and wildcalling. We did manage to get 3 crows and 1 buzzard. 
Drunken coyote calling did not work and i have the gash on my leg to prove it. Ended up falling out of the stand, but luckly i got caught on the top rung of the ladder so i only ended up hanging upside down instead of landing on my head.

Nice report TJ. yall heading out there next weekend.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Great report JR, as usual.
I almost headed up there.
What are you guys useing for bait at this time of year if you dont mind me asking.
SEE YA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I frequently fish that area. May I ask if you were to the east of the baracades and if so, about how far do you go to have such good luck. I am planning on heading down this weekend if the weather cooperates. I am also thinking of getting a kayak, do you have any advice or know where I can get a good deal on one. I saw some at the expo this weekend that certainly looked oppropriate. Thanks and nice fish!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*C.B.F. Girls Catch MONSTERS @ HI*

Check out the fish my wife and little girl caught this weekend at HI. Like always we had a great time fishing with you and DG again Jr.































Yes, she reeled it in herself. I have witnesses.









This Monster Big Ugly went a whopping 48 pounds. Now that is one big, BIG Ugly!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Man I knew i should have hit the beach in stead of going up to my buddies deer lease for a weekend of drinking and wildcalling. We did manage to get 3 crows and 1 buzzard.
> Drunken coyote calling did not work and i have the gash on my leg to prove it. Ended up falling out of the stand, but luckly i got caught on the top rung of the ladder so i only ended up hanging upside down instead of landing on my head.
> 
> Nice report TJ. yall heading out there next weekend.


Funny,very funny. I will fish sunday, might have to work saturday.

wish2fishI frequently fish that area. May I ask if you were to the east of the baracades and if so, about how far do you go to have such good luck. I am planning on heading down this weekend if the weather cooperates. I am also thinking of getting a kayak, do you have any advice or know where I can get a good deal on one. I saw some at the expo this weekend that certainly looked oppropriate. Thanks and nice fish!

We were a few miles east of the barricades. The beach around High Island does not change much, so no one place is any better then another. I mostly just pick a good clean open spot, and try to stay away from the mud. I bought my kayak from Coastal Paddlers in Beaumont. John is a very helpful guy, and will let you demo a few before you buy. Fishing Tackle Unlimited on 45 south also has a good selction of kayaks. Best to try brfore you buy to find one that can fit all your needs. Each person has different opions about what kayaks are the best.

Great report JR, as usual.
I almost headed up there.
What are you guys useing for bait at this time of year if you dont mind me asking.
SEE YA!!!!!!!!!

Cut whitting was working good. And should be a good bait for the next two months. They have roe in them right now and the bigger fish like eating them when they are full of eggs. Also caught fish on fresh crabs and jumbo shrimp.


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

JR, do you catch your crab and shrimp out of the surf or do you have a bait shop near by? I am thinking of going out on monday so i will be looking forward to your sunday report. what are you catching the whiting on?

~Fishin'Fritts


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The whitting are hitting small pieces of peeled shrimp the best, but fishbites will work. I buy the crabs. Fiesta is my first stop, if they do not have any then I go to Port Bolivar. A few places there have crabs. Also a biat store in Winnie and High Island. They will have fresh shrimp and frozen bait. Maybe some crabs.

http://www.catchingbigfish.net/REPORTS030805.html


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for the input. good luck sunday!

Fishin'Fritts


----------



## Toneloc (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice Report TJ. I might hit up the surf this weekend. Kinda got me scared away with the bug report though...I hate those little ba$tards.

Maybe I'll run into yah if your out.

Tony


----------

